# env.d e quando viene caricata

## xavierLoS

Buon giorno, 

domanda magari banale e scontata.. ma quando viene caricato il contenuto di questa direcotry? 

nel senso, quando c'è la fase di init, o durante il login dell'utente? 

e dove viene implementato il comando per fare questo caricamento dei path e di altre variabili? ossia in quale file lo trovo?

spero di esser stato abbastanza chiaro con il mio dubbio.

grazie mille

Alessandro

----------

## cloc3

 *xavierLoS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> domanda magari banale e scontata.. 

 

tutt'altro direi.

o questo non è un forum gentoo.

non a caso, esiste una pagina apposita nelle istruzioni ufficiali sull'argomento.

/etc/env.d viene usata fin dall'avvio, ma può essere riaggiornata in qualunque momento con i comandi:

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

----------

## xavierLoS

con quale file di init vengono inizializzate? 

perchè la pagina che mi hai linkato la avevo già guardata ed infatti ad alcuni file in env.d avevo già messo mano.. 

ma mi chiedevo quando venivano inisializzate e con quale file di init, perchè io non lo ho trovato..

grazie 

ale

----------

## pierino_89

 *xavierLoS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma mi chiedevo quando venivano inisializzate e con quale file di init, perchè io non lo ho trovato..
> 
> 

 

Io suppongo che facendo parte dell'environment, vengano lette da bash prima ancora di /etc/profile e tutta la trafila. Quindi invece di essere inizializzate da un file di init gli viene fatto un source per ogni shell aperta (come il succitato /etc/profile).

(Pensavo difatti di trovarlo nominato dentro /etc/profile, ma grep ha detto no. Ma forse sono stato superficiale io. Domani guardo meglio.)

----------

## xavierLoS

scusate la domanda che può essere stupida mi sapete indicare qualche manuale o documento come avviene per file e per segno il login in un ambiente gentoo o linux in generale?

Grazie

----------

## pierino_89

Se vuoi un cartaceo, ti consiglio la "Linux LPI Certification in a nutshell" che pur essendo orientata a farti passare la certificazione LPIC-1 e 2 ti dà un'ottima visuale generale del sistema.

Sennò, prova a vedere su google.

Magari stasera provo a farti un riassunto veloce.

----------

## cloc3

 *xavierLoS wrote:*   

> con quale file di init vengono inizializzate? 
> 
> 

 

env-update è un comando di sistema che esegue questo script python, dove ritrovi le chiamate esplicite ad /etc/env.d

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util/env_update.py, che appartiene al pacchetto sys-apps/portage

/etc/env.d è una struttura specifica gentoo.

non viene utilizzata dalle altre distribuzioni.

Quindi l'accesso non dipende direttamente dal programma init, ma dai meccanismi di openrc.

qui openrc viene definito come "unsistema rc basato sulle dipendenze che funziona con qualsiasi init fornito dal sistema". si dice anche che gentoo utilizza normalmente sysvinit.

puoi trovare in formazioni più dettagliate in questi posti:

man:/usr/share/man/man8/init.8.bz2

http://www.google.it/search?q=sysvinit&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init

http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/lfs/lfs/6.1/chapter06/sysvinit.html

http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/guide/GuidaSysadm/c1759.html

----------

## pierino_89

Ah, mi dimenticavo env-update!

Difatti adesso l'ho trovato in /etc/profile:

```
# Load environment settings from profile.env, which is created by

# env-update from the files in /etc/env.d

if [ -e /etc/profile.env ] ; then

        . /etc/profile.env

fi[/quote]
```

----------

